# Turnips 505



## Luxsama (May 3, 2020)

Hey guys,

Doing this again! Still leaving it up to the dodos this time as well. No entry fee but NMT tips are appreciated 

Dodo Code is: GJMCY

I'll be semi-afk while I play league lol


----------



## Hobowire (May 3, 2020)

ty. will tip 2nd trip


----------



## MadJimJaspers (May 3, 2020)

Omg on my wayyy


----------



## Lycheee (May 4, 2020)

I'll be dropping by! : )


----------



## MadJimJaspers (May 4, 2020)

lotta interference


----------



## cami_tayler (May 4, 2020)

On my way!!!!


----------



## xsopants (May 4, 2020)

rip the connection


----------



## MadJimJaspers (May 4, 2020)

oh nooo!! New code???


----------



## drchoo (May 4, 2020)

Oof, utter chaos!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (May 4, 2020)

should dm us the code!!!


----------



## fizwiz191 (May 4, 2020)

May I please come visit when the connection is restored?


----------



## icyii (May 4, 2020)

Omg would love to visit once you have the new code up


----------



## Hobowire (May 4, 2020)

nm... ty though


----------



## Luxsama (May 4, 2020)

Since it messed up again, I'll just do turnip exchange.



			https://turnip.exchange/island/d0b55cec


----------



## mistakenolive (May 4, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> Since it messed up again, I'll just do turnip exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/d0b55cec


Thank you!


----------



## Luxsama (May 4, 2020)

Locking queue, going to bed soon


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

Coming! Well- when the wifi works.


----------



## icyii (May 4, 2020)

Are you still open? The Turnip Exchange queue is locked


----------

